# Moving to the Peloponnese or Crete



## Chrisles (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi,
We're new to the forum. We've been holidaying in Greece for the last 25 years and had always planned to move there when we retired. Despite the crisis we want to stick to our plan and move to our first choice ,the southern Peloponnese (with 50 miles of Kalamata)-Messinia or Messinian Mani.
We're looking initially to rent long term from March next year. However there doesn't seem to be that many properties available or many estate agents, compared with our second choice Crete, where we've had a lot of help and advice and there seems to be a great variety of available properties.
We thought we might rent a holiday place out of season while we look for a bigger more permanent home.
Also how much would utilities be on a 2 bed house?

thanks
Chrisles


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

In case you don't already know this: I suggest you work with a local-oriented agent who deals primarily with Greeks, rather than one that is oriented toward foreigners (90% likely will NOT have a website). You will see more properties at better prices and with fewer crazy problems (like a house with no water or hope of getting water). Renting a holiday home is an easy way to go to put you in the area so you can househunt. I've done the holiday home route and while you will pay a little more per month than an unfurnished apartment, it will give you more flexibility. 

I can't help you on utilities, I live in an apartment. I suspect it will be quite different for you. I can tell you though that landline phone + internet runs about €40/month everywhere.


----------



## Chrisles (Aug 23, 2011)

wka said:


> In case you don't already know this: I suggest you work with a local-oriented agent who deals primarily with Greeks, rather than one that is oriented toward foreigners (90% likely will NOT have a website). You will see more properties at better prices and with fewer crazy problems (like a house with no water or hope of getting water). Renting a holiday home is an easy way to go to put you in the area so you can househunt. I've done the holiday home route and while you will pay a little more per month than an unfurnished apartment, it will give you more flexibility.
> 
> I can't help you on utilities, I live in an apartment. I suspect it will be quite different for you. I can tell you though that landline phone + internet runs about €40/month everywhere.


Thanks thats really helpful.


----------



## Nigel Balchin (Feb 24, 2012)

Have you found anywhere yet? My home is circa 30 miles from Kalamata and the are is just to die for.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there Chrisles

I have sent you a Private Message with some info that you will find of help.

(reason sent privately contents E Mails addresses)

regards

Grocer


----------



## Chrisles (Aug 23, 2011)

Nigel Balchin said:


> Have you found anywhere yet? My home is circa 30 miles from Kalamata and the are is just to die for.


Thanks Nigel,
We've just moved into a small holiday house and will be staying there for 3 months while we look for something bigger and suitable for permanent living. We're at the research stage - finding out what we really want, where we want it and what we can realistically get. We had planned to buy, but would now prefer to rent for at least a year.
I would certainly like to have info about your house, but we're not planning to make any hasty decisions just yet.

Regards
Chrisles


----------

